# Frustrated and Need Help {and info}



## lorealle (Aug 16, 2016)

I have felt for a long time as if I've had thyroid issues. The past two years, my symptoms have continued getting worse. I have many more symptoms, including my hair falling out extreme amounts, muscle cramps, unable to lose weight, fatigue, cold all the time, extreme dry skin where it resembles snake scales and trouble sleeping. And now, add pulsatile tinnitus to the list. It's in my right ear, the same side as my thyroid is enlarged on. I also have a nodule on my adrenal gland. Also, my maternal grandmother was hypo.

Last year, my endo ordered standard testing and I requested T3 and T4 also. She didn't want to run those tests, but she did because I asked. I'll list all my test results below. I also have an enlarged thyroid {ultrasound results below}, especially on the right side.

Once we entered my appt, all the Dr. wanted to talk about was my weight and kept pushing for gastric bypass. I tried to explain all my thyroid symptoms which corresponded with the labs, and her response was she's the Dr.

I'm feeling at a loss here. Can someone review my labs and ultrasound and tell me I'm not crazy?!

LABS 
Free T4 - 1.3 {normal range 0.8 to 2.7} 
Free T3 - 205 {normal range 210 to 440} 
Triiode Thyronine - 113 {normal range 76 to 181} 
TSH - 0.75 {normal range 0.45 - 5.00}

ULTRASOUND 
RIGHT LOBE 
Ant-Post: 1.33 cm 
Volume: 9.9 ml 
Transv: 2.79 cm 
Sag: 5.10 cm 
Echotexture: Homogeneous

LEFT LOBE 
Ant-Post: 1.21 cm 
Volume: 5.3 ml 
Transv: 1.74 cm 
Sag: 4.84 cm 
Echotexture: Homogeneous

IST AP TH: 0.35 cm


----------

